# 2012 650i Engine Replacement



## ggerry6400 (Nov 20, 2021)

Just brought my 2012 650i to a independent BMW specialist that told me that the engine in this model has had serious oil issues. He recommended that I request that BMW replace the engine. I have had excessive oil burn with the car. IS anyone aware of how prevalent this problem is, and are they aware if BMW has replaced the engine for owners?? Car has fairly low miles.
Thx


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

Updated N63 V8 Focus Of New Oil-Consumption Lawsuit - BimmerLife


BMW’s highly innovative N63 V8 cannot catch a break when it comes to oil consumption—and lawsuits filed on behalf of dissatisfied owners who have grown tired of adding several quarts of expensive synthetic between services. Unlike the previous cases though, the latest filing specifically cites...




bimmerlife.com


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

Markst said:


> Updated N63 V8 Focus Of New Oil-Consumption Lawsuit - BimmerLife
> 
> 
> BMW’s highly innovative N63 V8 cannot catch a break when it comes to oil consumption—and lawsuits filed on behalf of dissatisfied owners who have grown tired of adding several quarts of expensive synthetic between services. Unlike the previous cases though, the latest filing specifically cites...
> ...


where can I find out what engine my 650I has? 2008 E64. for some reason, I don’t think my car has this engine and if I do, should I sell it


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

@Patiorick88, N62B48


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

M_Bimmer said:


> @Patiorick88, N62B48


Thank you!


----------



## jdcrammond (6 mo ago)

ggerry6400 said:


> Just brought my 2012 650i to a independent BMW specialist that told me that the engine in this model has had serious oil issues. He recommended that I request that BMW replace the engine. I have had excessive oil burn with the car. IS anyone aware of how prevalent this problem is, and are they aware if BMW has replaced the engine for owners?? Car has fairly low miles.
> Thx


Well known problem in the N63 engines..I had my 2012 750 repaired (valve seals) at a cost of 9,000 and immediately dumped it...BMW Canada seems unaware of any isssues and will only recommend and engine replacment at a cost of 22,000......avoid any V8 from BMW...I am going for the 640 next


----------

